# Shooting .177 steel BBs with a wrist braced slingshot



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Seems like a lot of us are shooting BBs this summer! It's a lot of fun. Here, I'm shooting with a single, cut #64 office rubber band on each side with a small leather pouch. This is an easy replacement for the original tubes, which are totally unsuited for small ammo like this.

I think this draw is in the neighborhood of 36 to 40 inches and feels a little awkward since I've been shooting butterfly. I see from the vid that I have to work on my form with the shorter draw. It looks good until the last bit when I drop my elbow noticeably. Note to self: Pull with back muscles!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting Ray! I have been shooting .177 bbs here and there this summer too. I too use one cut #64 office band on each fork on a Barnett Strike 9. I am surprised how much accuracy I gained in just the few times I've shot them.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shooting! When you go long draw, there really is no turning back ????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great demonstration of the capabilities of a classic wrist-braced slingshot with properly tuned bands.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, bud. I really needed to see something like this.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

been toying with getting a wrist brace frame for a while - think tis video may just swing it 

Thanks Ray


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn Ray. Enjoyed the video buddy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting Definitely enjoyed the video


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks, bud. I really needed to see something like this.


Glad you liked it, Pat!

I needed to do this vid. I did a couple about banding alternatives for this type of slingshot some time ago.











Heck, it seems like a lot of people have one of these they shoot until the tubes break and then put away.

Let's shoot!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great shooting and a wonderful use for the ubiquitous wrist rocket we all have rotting in a drawer somewhere!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words about the shooting, Ibojoe and Tag!

I probably should have spent some time getting dialed in before hitting the record button, LOL!

It still surprises me what I can learn from simply watching myself on video.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice shooting and glad to see you enjoying yourself. Also thanks for the how Too's, going to have to give it a try.


----------



## fogcreature (Sep 20, 2019)

I love shooting .177 bbs! I'm way better with them than I am with 3/8 steel but I'm practicing still. Great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

